# Ideal First Exotic Cat ? Servel/Caracal/Ocelot



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Which one out of the 3 would be an ideal First Exotic Pet ? 

Plus would anyone know someone who sells them in Ireland/Uk?

they are long waiting lists on some cats, or some people do charge abit pricey! so kind of looking to get one between July-Aug 2014! 

If you know anyone that is gunna bred them this someone please pv me :2thumb:

Also If i need them shipped how strict is it ? 
Im in Ireland and looking to get them to the Uk 
there is no dwa License here at the moment 
But what else would they need apart from all the vacinations ? as i am very new to this

to be honest my favorite out of those 3 is the Ocelot ! 

But i do love all 3 of these cats and would love to have all 3 in the future !


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Wouldnt advise ocelot ,maybe small but temperamental and nasty

Both serval and caracal are good cats :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm amazed that there is no DWA over there still. I aw a documentary about it once, at least the DWA enures a minimum level of care and competence. :gasp:


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know i'm also amazed by it to its 2013 ! but exotic animals isn't that popular here maybe that could be one reason! i would love to have the dwa license just to have it! heard its fairly expensive though! 

Like the most exotic animals i heard that people have here is a wallaby/sugar glider/caiman croc/marmoset monkey !! 

Doesn't get anymore exotic here ! :mf_dribble: 

But i did heard on boards.ie that someone in the north owns a tiger but not sure if thats true and if it is they do need a d.w.a license there ! 

also theres still tigers here in the circus still think there's a ban on that in the uk! but there is a big campaign going on not to have them in the circus!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Until I found myself on the odd part of U Tube I had never heard of a "Serval".

They seem nice and everything, but are they tame? Is it effecting their numbers in the wilds?
Serval Eats 10 Live Mice! - YouTube

Seems you need a DWA here then..

www.hotspotexotics.co.uk - HOTSPOTEXOTICS - Serval cat breeder


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

whats effecting the numbers in the wild are poachers that skin them and sell there skin as cheetah and leopard skin! 

If you bring up your own serval from a cub there basically like a domestic cat with alot more energy though !!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you let them out like other cats?


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont know anything about the cats mentioned but if you have trouble getting hold of one of them you could always start out with a Bengal or savannah, easier to get hold of and up to half Asian leopard cat or serval.
I have a Bengal and he is not like any 'normal' cat i have ever met, extremely intelligent (and beautiful to boot)


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

harlequin said:


> I dont know anything about the cats mentioned but if you have trouble getting hold of one of them you could always start out with a Bengal or savannah, easier to get hold of and up to half Asian leopard cat or serval.
> I have a Bengal and he is not like any 'normal' cat i have ever met, extremely intelligent (and beautiful to boot)


And can you let that out and about like a domestic cat?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

It is a DOMESTIC CAT..........


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> And can you let that out and about like a domestic cat?


 
I could let him out but I don't.

As for Bengals and Savannahs in general the first couple of generations are DWA in the UK (the ones with the higher percentages of leopard cat or serval)
but from around 4th generation on they can be kept like a domestic cat.

Jess


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

harlequin said:


> I could let him out but I don't.
> 
> As for Bengals and Savannahs in general the first couple of generations are DWA in the UK (the ones with the higher percentages of leopard cat or serval)
> but from around 4th generation on they can be kept like a domestic cat.
> ...


Why not?


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Why not?


Because I live right on a busy road and I don't want my baby to get squished.
If I lived more in the country away from busy roads I would deffo let him out but as he has never been out he has no road sense whatsoever, plus bengals and other pedigree breeds are often stolen if allowed to free roam.
Jess


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

harlequin said:


> Because I live right on a busy road and I don't want my baby to get squished.
> If I lived more in the country away from busy roads I would deffo let him out but as he has never been out he has no road sense whatsoever, plus bengals and other pedigree breeds are often stolen if allowed to free roam.
> Jess


Could you put it on a lead and walk her?


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Could you put it on a lead and walk her?


Yes I can, I actually have a harness and lead for him so he can go out but I haven't tried him on it yet as I haven't had him that long 
Jess


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

harlequin said:


> Yes I can, I actually have a harness and lead for him so he can go out but I haven't tried him on it yet as I haven't had him that long
> Jess


Do you have a pic of your cat?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Do you have a pic of your cat?


I have a bengal and also dont let it out. We live near a busy town road too. Not only that people have had Bengals stolen etc as they look different to normal cats and can be sold.



Out the shower


Sorry didn't mean to derail


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

harlequin said:


> Yes I can, I actually have a harness and lead for him so he can go out but I haven't tried him on it yet as I haven't had him that long
> Jess


Get them on the harness! they love it! Ours is a year old... Waiting for it to snow so he can get out on his first winter!


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Or.... Homemade cat wheel! Mine love it:

Cat wheel - YouTube


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

DrNick said:


> Or.... Homemade cat wheel! Mine love it:
> 
> Cat wheel - YouTube


Never knew you had cats Nick .... I have to make a new thread about our cat and the kitten we had.... We had a seal lynx kitten ... it died of FIP which was most upsetting..it was a strange time...

we feel we are ready for a another kitten and hope to get a new one soon :flrt:

Love the vid lol


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

We've had two brown spotted bengals for 6 years now. They've been indoors + supervised time in the yard but now we're moving to the countryside they will probably be let out. They're bolshy things so it wouldn't surprise me if we only go a week or two before they pick a fight with a fox and that'll be that! Great fun, but you've got to be prepared to put the time in with them. Energetic little things.....

The one in the movie we got free as he's a bit of a retard - his brother is much more typical bengal! We tried the harnesses but it didn't go too well...:










Nick


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful cats. I really wanted a bengal or a savannah when I got my new kitten recently, but can't afford the money that they command at the moment.

Servals, ocelots and caracals are beautiful cats. If I win the lottery...


----------

